# Madness takes its toll - Clovelly mid week



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Just as I got over my pokie addiction :evil: :evil: :evil: - its taken a uturn into obsessive king fishing!!!!!!!! :? :? :?

So I'm after the jackpot - and while my wifes overseas I can indulge!!!! And she wont even see the price tag on the new certate and loumis ive bought for the job!!! :lol: :lol:

So anytime this week - wed, thurs or fri - v early - conditions permitting   - although saying that there might be an alternative launch spot that might be the go in a biggish swell. 8) 8)

Lets see if we can get a big crew out again!!!!     

Regards

Wopfish


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm in on Thursday hopefully no early work meetings


----------



## KingHit (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi All,

I am definately up for a midweek session however i cannot do thursday as i have training at work for 8.00 and feel that it would be cutting it to short. I can however make Tuesday or Wednesday which look the goods in terms of wind and swell for the week (plus with a rising tide that should assist in launching). I am keen to get my dad out for his first Kingie (fingers crossed!!).

http://www.seabreeze.com.au/graphs/nsw.asp

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm in one day this week, prolly wednesday or thursday. Will just have to be in work late 

Been having a bit of a think about whats needed. From what I saw on Saturday, I reckon they are feeding on fish eggs which are a small jelly blob with a brown dot in the middle. I reckon the go could be a totally clear SP with a glitter fleck. I remember when trout are feeding exclusively on fish eggs there is something called the blob fly which works miracles. One of these tied on a dropper to the shank of the SP hook just cast and left to sink then slow retrieved may get some real interest :idea: :twisted: . I feel another trip to CA in the city calling


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Flump

I eyeballed the baitfish and they were hardly fish if you could call them that - I would say they were fry at the most / krill or plankton - about 2-3cm a brown squiggle with two eyes!!!! Tadpoles almost - cartoon sperm - I might ask them at KMart fishin isle if they have the 3cm brown cartoon sperm lure for 10 pound kingies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

